# My screened pallet w/clips



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Slotts in slatted rack serve as entrance


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Next time I would use standard rails for the boxes to sit on, not notch the slatted rack. Click image to enlarge.


----------

